# Nephew says I need a lap counter...



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

This afternoon my 9yr old nephew come at home and we run some laps on Zanzadvoort, my really small track. He says it was cool but keep ask for counting laps. Because of space saving on my track, I was not able to include one of my 15'' Tomy counter track element....

And so nephew says "- Zanzadvoort is cool to run on it, but without lap counting, it sucks! "  

So I need to impress this little bloody midget next time he come to my house!

The best to use would be the original  aurora 9'' lap counter without the two protrudring side on the element that are on the  15'' Tomy , but how to include it in my Tomy track??

Or shoud I use a digital type kinda  Microsizer R/C counter, which would be neat....but will it be usable on a slot car track 

Any idea?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Hey Zanza, how about the Tomy lap counter that fits over the track, with the trip sticks hanging down. It won't protrude like those lap counters you have mentioned above, And they're probably easier to use. Here's a couple:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-AURORA-SLOT-CAR-TRACK-OVERHEAD-LAP-COUNTER-NICE_W0QQitemZ6029503280QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOMY-AURORA-AFX-LAP-COUNTER_W0QQitemZ6029765244QQcategoryZ7318QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

dlw said:


> Hey Zanza, how about the Tomy lap counter that fits over the track, with the trip sticks hanging down. It won't protrude like those lap counters you have mentioned above, And they're probably easier to use.



I own one but unusable: check my track configuration and you will understand it better 

Or better, look in My Album there are more photos of it


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Spot For The Lap Counter*

I see, your layout is 'countersunk' into the grass mat there. But I notice you have a section cut away for your terminal track.....Couldn't you do the same for a lap counter, and place it after the curve that's in front of that yellow Lambo on the track?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Zanza, as Dlw said, small rectangles cut from the matt would allow for the overhead lap counter placement. If the "trip sticks" still do not reach the roofs of the cars, you could always extend them. You could secure the counter with simple velcro patches so it would not tip as cars ripped under it and it would still be removable for your fold-away storage. Lets us know how you work it out, eh?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

dlw said:


> I see, your layout is 'countersunk' into the grass mat there. But I notice you have a section cut away for your terminal track.....Couldn't you do the same for a lap counter, and place it after the curve that's in front of that yellow Lambo on the track?



Of course I thought about it but sadly it's two 6'' track, so a 15'' counter will obviously not fit or maybe I should cut it to 12'', but then how to make good connection with the rest of the track ??
Hopefully, I have 3 or 4 counter track element, so I could make some try and mistake....

But thats why I thought first about the old Aurora type which is only a 9'', but it still remain the connection problem :drunk: 


JOEZ, the main idea is to have the ability to close the upper lid without anything disturbing (i.e an overhead counter) and without the hassle to put an overhead counter and then remove it everytime I need to use it


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Reed switches will work off those counters,and you can mount them in any straight piece of track.
Make sure you mount them almost flush with the tracks surface,grind a slot and glue them in place


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> Of course I thought about it but sadly it's two 6'' track, so a 15'' counter will obviously not fit or maybe I should cut it to 12'', but then how to make good connection with the rest of the track ??
> Hopefully, I have 3 or 4 counter track element, so I could make some try and mistake....[


No, Zanza......don't put one of those 15" lap counters there, just section out some of the mat and place an overhead lap counter there. You don't have to replace any track.

Ok, I see you don't want to remove the counter to close your track, but unless you wire in reed switches or a dead-strip counter, you'll have no choice.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Or, the next time the young lad shows up, hand him a pencil & pad.......hey, it's just an idea.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've used Microsizer lap counters. They work well for HO slots, if you're just running time trials agains yourself. The only problem is that you can't time two separate lanes... unless you run two of them and rig up a thin two-sided reflector gizmo that will stand between the lanes. I actually had plans of doing that for a while... hmm, all that stuff is still in the basement... Why didn't I ever get around to that anyway? 

Seriously, it might be a pain to have to set two lap counters and start them at EXACTLY the same time... but it also might be the simplest solution in your case.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> I would look around for a pair of inexpensive panel mount resettable counter/totalizers like this one: http://www.kep.com/catalog/ii/pdf/kal-din/page0001.htm that work on "contact closure" and hook it into a dead strip section on your track. Some of these don't even need a power supply (the one in the link lasts for 10 years on one built-in battery). I'd experiment on some extra track to get a feel for how long the dead strip must be and whether any additional passive circuitry (like a resistor) is required to block the motor current from interfering with the contact closure sense level. Some of these units, like the one shown, have reset contacts on the back so you can wire both units to a single external reset button.


Interesting path, thanks for the tip AFXToo


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

car guy said:


> Or, the next time the young lad shows up, hand him a pencil & pad.......hey, it's just an idea.



LOL, I'll consider


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You could always give him one of those push button clickers to keep track of his laps. Then again you'd have to keep track of him pushing the clicker.  rr


----------

